# Hypebeast



## Axiisco (Jan 17, 2012)

Has anyone ever posted to hypebeast, or at least checked it out. They have a section for new brands to post for feedback. Its over 500 pages long and probably the least helpful feedback thread I've seen. They all criticize everything that gets posted, if they personally don't love it they rip into the poor guys. Granted most of the stuff on there isn't my style, but its like a bunch of internet trolls competing over who's best. 

Its kind of upsetting personally because I think back to when I started designing and if I mustered up the courage to share what I was working on and got that response it would alter my style, I would loose my uniqueness trying to conform to their criticism.

Anyone have a different opinion on it?


----------



## inkrunners (Aug 1, 2013)

Axiisco said:


> Has anyone ever posted to hypebeast, or at least checked it out. They have a section for new brands to post for feedback. Its over 500 pages long and probably the least helpful feedback thread I've seen. They all criticize everything that gets posted, if they personally don't love it they rip into the poor guys. Granted most of the stuff on there isn't my style, but its like a bunch of internet trolls competing over who's best.
> 
> Its kind of upsetting personally because I think back to when I started designing and if I mustered up the courage to share what I was working on and got that response it would alter my style, I would loose my uniqueness trying to conform to their criticism.
> 
> Anyone have a different opinion on it?


the urban street ware scene is a harsh world, i used to go to agenda and all the good stuff back in the days when street ware was still in its early stages when brands actually cared about their designs and what not. Heres the tip i learned all these companies and websites work together they are a small group of closed friends and the only way into that group is if you know someone of someone or you got the cash to bank roll your way in, all their opinions are BS and most of them are sell outs; haters gonna hate just do what you wanna do thats the whole point


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

> Has anyone ever posted to hypebeast, or at least checked it out. They have a section for new brands to post for feedback. Its over 500 pages long and probably the least helpful feedback thread I've seen. They all criticize everything that gets posted, if they personally don't love it they rip into the poor guys. Granted most of the stuff on there isn't my style, but its like a bunch of internet trolls competing over who's best.
> 
> Its kind of upsetting personally because I think back to when I started designing and if I mustered up the courage to share what I was working on and got that response it would alter my style, I would loose my uniqueness trying to conform to their criticism.
> 
> Anyone have a different opinion on it?



Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

That site is mainly composed of teenagers, therefore you will receive those kind of reviews. 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jegz (Sep 10, 2013)

I frequent that thread on hypebeast. Very harsh thread where people just give thumbs down to 9/10 posts there without any constructive criticism. However, a LOT of those guys that start out their "brand" really don't know what they're doing and that's also the reason why they get negative feedback. Too many people rushing to get their name out not even knowing how to build a brand..


----------



## Just Breathe (Aug 14, 2010)

They thumb-up some of the craziest stuff u would never look twice at, and the stuff that be looking real professional and high quality that you would actually buy gets thumbs down. Anything mainstream or commercial looking gets thumbed down. But strangely enough, on random days, sometimes it's the exact opposite of everything i just said. 

i would never want to post my brand there. but then again the shear curiosity of wanting to know just how badly they would respond may spur me do it one day. As of right now it's just hard to take their opinion serious sometimes i can't tell if they trolling, if they conspire together to hate or praise, or if they just weird


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Where can a small brand post designs on hypbeast? They used to have an up and coming brands section but they got rid of it a few years back for some reason. Where do you guys see people posting non mainstream brands now? I'd love to post.


----------

